# November's Photo Challenge



## HoopyFrood (Nov 1, 2008)

And so, the theme for this month's challenge is *drum roll*


*URBAN*

This idea mainly came about when I realised that I don't take many urban-y pictures. And also I think it will be a challenge as it's unlike natural scenery which tends to make itself into a great photo by just being beautiful and stunning. But then again who's to say urban scenery can't be the same?

Anyway rambling. The usual rules apply:
*Only two photos per person*
*Don't post anything that's already been posted elsewhere*
*Voting will begin at the end of the month*

Happy snapping, camera snappers! 
​


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 1, 2008)

Good theme! Looking forward to the challenge...


----------



## BookStop (Nov 1, 2008)

This theme ought to make for some good photos - now I just have to figure out how to get to an urban environment to snap some of my own.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 1, 2008)

Right heres my first Urban shot(maybe we'll get some votes this time eh!)
Taken on wednesday at York, I was walking while taking the shot.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 1, 2008)

Hoopy i think i love ya!

Great theme, gonna enjoy this one.

That photos worked really well AE.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah, I am glad people like the theme.


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2008)

wait wait you mean I have to use my big DSLR in the town?
what happens if I get mistaken for a terrorist!!!!

hmm not my best area, but I have a few more ideas for this one and there is a chance that a few of them might actually get made!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 1, 2008)

As with all the themes, the challenge is completely open to interpretation. Urban doesn't immediately mean cityscapes or pictures of concrete buildings...


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2008)

true - but its too cold and wet and the area is too full of chaves for me to go foxhunting!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 1, 2008)

Takes pictures of chavs! They're probably the most urban things out there.

Take pictures and then run as fast as you possibly can...


----------



## Overread (Nov 1, 2008)

see I can't run all that fast === and with the camera 

still the lens is made of metal - I might be able to bloody one before the end at least!


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 1, 2008)

But OR you're wolf,you have nothing to fear from hooded little boys a big chips on their shoulders.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 1, 2008)

Great idea Hoopy.  However I don't think I will be able to take part, I live in a very rural environment, so unless I take a trip to the city!!! However there should be some great shots.
Congrats on your win!


----------



## Precision Grace (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations Hoops. Cool challenge for this month. I don't know if I'll manage it, but it should be interesting.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 2, 2008)

tangaloomababe said:


> Great idea Hoopy.  However I don't think I will be able to take part, I live in a very rural environment, so unless I take a trip to the city!!! However there should be some great shots.
> Congrats on your win!



Got kids? They'll have toy cars and stuff yea. Could do a mock up of a car chase or summat. Possibilities are endless!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 2, 2008)

Originally posted by AE35Unit



> Got kids? They'll have toy cars and stuff yea. Could do a mock up of a car chase or summat. Possibilities are endless!


 
Well suprisingly I never thought of that! Not only do I have toy cars, but lego and duplo, I can build high rises and other wild stuff, just don't let the adults catch me, they will think I have lost it!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes, as I was just about to come to say, the challenge is always open to interpretation. Although living in a rural area, it would be possible to create or find something that might represent urban.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 2, 2008)

I like it Hoopy. Could be a very interesting month I think.


----------



## Tansy (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't think I've posted these yet


----------



## sloweye (Nov 2, 2008)

I love the lighting on the top shot tansy, really nice.


----------



## Precision Grace (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow Tansy that first one is awesome.


----------



## Tansy (Nov 2, 2008)

Aw thanks - was just a lucky shot from the ferry as we departed - have a few similar ones  the light was fab


----------



## Barbarella (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 2, 2008)

Second entry, a shot of Wolverhampton town centre mucked about with. A bit on the small side but I cant find the original


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 3, 2008)

Some nice shots already! I like that one AE, and Tansy's first one as well. I will have to see what I can come up with for this one....


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Rs2*



fghi356 said:


> Good article!!!Good article!!!!!!!!!!!!Runescape2 news:Great! Buy cheap [-------------------------------------------



Can opener anyone?


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Rs2*



AE35Unit said:


> Can opener anyone?


Is it just me or have there been a fair few spammers lately?


----------



## Celeritas (Nov 5, 2008)

Can me and my silly cellphone camera play?


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep. So long as any pic meets the theme and the rules (of which there are few, see the first post).


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2008)

Living next to the sea in a very small town, I'm going to have to interpret this as _'Nautical Urban' _Hopefully I won't be disqualified


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2008)

Ooh, I like the bottom one, Foxbat.  

And Tansy, I love your top one, too.  It's beautiful. 






Great theme, Hoops!!  Hoping to get something passable for this one.  Although in some ways, it's _more _difficult, since I'm spoiled for choice with 'urban' scenery around here, and I'll have to try and decide what will make a good picture.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Rs2*



Majimaune said:


> Is it just me or have there been a fair few spammers lately?


 Yes, very annoying! how do they get in? I think when you register more checks should be done, plus I thought you couldnt post links until yoiuve made so many posts?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 8, 2008)

Just at the risk of sending the thread off topic for a moment...the thing about the Tech forum, because it's a relatively new forum, is that it hasn't got the same spam filters in place as the rest of the forums. So while when spam is posted elsewhere it gets sent straight to moderation because of the links in it, here it manages to slip through and get posted.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah so thats why. Well it isnt too much of a problem really.

Still trying to get somewhere with a camera for me to take a decent shot. I'm sorry to say but this month it might be on my phone camera. 2 megapixal so it isn't terrible but it isn't exactly what I would call good.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 11, 2008)

I passed through London today,managed a few snaps. Not many good ones as i took them from a moving van

I'm gonna make this one my first entry, i have a couple in reserve but im hoping for something a little different for my second. so heres my Urban landscape.

​


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 13, 2008)

sloweye said:


> I passed through London today,managed a few snaps. Not many good ones as i took them from a moving van
> 
> I'm gonna make this one my first entry, i have a couple in reserve but im hoping for something a little different for my second. so heres my Urban landscape.
> 
> View attachment 17695​


 
Not bad at all if that's taken from a moving van. I have trouble snapping a stationary object from from a stationary position so I know what I'm talking about


----------



## BookStop (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are my entries - this is as close to an urban environment I could find. The McDonalds picture struck me as so odd beacuse the building is original medieval, and a train runs right through the gate! The second picture was taken in the middle of a park in downtown Freiburg. The park was gorgeous, but right in the middle was this old broken, graffiti'd fountain.


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 19, 2008)

I do like the graffiti stuff. Sometimes it can look pretty good...and then sometimes it is just a couple of 13 year old kids with spray paint being jerks.

Still lacking a photo and lacking time to get one I think. I might have to pass on this month unfortunately.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 20, 2008)

I spent all day wandering about our port city of Fremantle, happily taking pictures of everything I saw.  

This picture caught my attention as it was so different, than the others.  It is a chess table and chairs, that anyone can use.  There is also one marked out on the floor and the pieces are nearly as tall as me!  And please let my picture show up here, at the right size!


----------



## BookStop (Nov 20, 2008)

That's really pretty, Rosemary. I've seen chess areas in parks before, but never one so weathered and elegant.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you BookStop.

I was going to post a picture of the memorial statue of our famous singer with AC/DC but decided it wasn't 'urban' enough!
So you get this one instead.   I happened to go into a little gift shop in Fremantle and this was what caught my eye.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi now this thread I like, have just taken up photography 
This is a challange because we're to rural here but I did find this one I took in Granada, Spain a while back.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 22, 2008)

I wanted that to look bigger, does anyone know how I do that. I got it down to just under 100kb.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 24, 2008)

Rosemary said:


> Thank you BookStop.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of the memorial statue of our famous singer with AC/DC but decided it wasn't 'urban' enough!
> So you get this one instead. I happened to go into a little gift shop in Fremantle and this was what caught my eye.


 
ah Fisherman's Balls I think theyre called. I had one years ago from wales.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 24, 2008)

Running out of time so i'm gona use this as number 2. its a shame, i haven't had the time to go and get the shot i wanted. my entrys are abit rubbish this month.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 24, 2008)

Au contraire, Slow, I really like your photo of London.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought it was a little blured as i was trying to drive across the bridge with th cam hanging out the window

The lengths we go to, the risks we take


----------



## Majimaune (Nov 25, 2008)

I have nothing this month. I was hanging out to see some awesome graffiti artistry but have failed to find any. Nothing else I saw really captured my attention. Oh well, doesn't really matter.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 25, 2008)

Steffi said:


> I wanted that to look bigger, does anyone know how I do that. I got it down to just under 100kb.


 
Lots of people use photobucket, which will automaticaly resize the picture to make it acceptable, kb wise, yet still large. I keep meaning to try it myself, as I often have similar issues with sizing.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 25, 2008)

Just letting everyone know that I will do my best to get the poll up on the 27th like usual. I'm not sure when I will get it up since that is Thanksgiving, but have no fear...the voting will be here!


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 25, 2008)

Argh!!! The 27th - that's Thursday, here.  I'm only just getting a chance to take my pictures on Thursday, since I've had a really busy month. Argh, I hope I can upload my pictures before you upload the poll, Lady!




I'll post the pictures about 9pm UK time...............


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll go ahead and wait until you post your pictures then Leisha. Don't worry!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Wybren (Nov 27, 2008)

OH niiiice Seph, loving the bleak looking top one


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 27, 2008)

Agreed, I like the tone...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 27, 2008)

I had some ideas for what I'd do this month but I just haven't had chance to take them. But I didn't want to miss out on the competition...






Slow shutter speed in this one to get the trails of the headlights of the car turning the corner...


----------



## sloweye (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the bottom one Hoops, its a shame you couldn't have caught that car a little earlyer.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for waiting, Lady! I nearly didn't get to go out today, either.  But I was determined to get _something_.

So I went for my second option of photo, the graffitied tunnels under the roundabout.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice Leisha and Hoopy!


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 27, 2008)

HoopyFrood said:


> I had some ideas for what I'd do this month but I just haven't had chance to take them. But I didn't want to miss out on the competition...


 
Ditto, but unfortunately I didn't end up getting any! Some good entries, though...


----------



## Wybren (Nov 27, 2008)

I had planned to go into the cbd to get some shots on a day where I had no TM but unfortunately we have had all this rain.


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah. I was tempted to try and get some rainy shots, but my camera's too new, I'm still reluctant to take it out in too harsh of weather!


----------



## Wybren (Nov 27, 2008)

Exactly, I am not too keen to risk my new camera on the weather we have had lately


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Nov 29, 2008)

Alrighty, it's voting time!!! Below you will find the link to the poll. As usual - 



**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 12/01**​ 


The time is set for my time zone (here in Arizona). I decided to let the voting go through the 1st since we started the voting late this month. You will be able to see the results once you cast your vote. The winner will decide December's challenge theme! ​ 

* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
Vote! Vote! Vote!​


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 29, 2008)

Had to go with Seph this month, for that monchrome cityscape. Leish's tunnels were a close second.


----------



## Wybren (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep same for me Cul, Seph first and Leish came a close second. HM's to Larry and Sloweye.


----------



## sloweye (Nov 29, 2008)

hard choices this month, i voted for Bookstops broken fountain. i just really liked the shapes in it. but it was close with Sephs tower block and Tansy's shot across the bay.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 29, 2008)

Many good shots this month but I went for Leisha's tunnels. I really liked the contrast of concrete, graffiti and dead leaves. Kind of sums up urban for me.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 29, 2008)

I went for leisha's too. Those tunnels are both great.


----------



## Erin99 (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the three votes I have! 

There were a few entries I liked this month: Barbarella's (Japanese?) cityscape, AE's York tunnel (yay for tunnels!), Tansy's canal, Sloweye's London picture, and the lighting in Hoopy's houses photo.

However, as soon as I saw Seph's two I knew I'd vote for them. I love the contrast in colours between the pics, and the brooding, dismal atmosphere of the cityscape won out, for me. Also love the very urban "Roam the Streets" graffiti, too, because it's eye-catching and bold.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 29, 2008)

I voted for Leish! Those tunnel shots are great!


----------



## Wybren (Nov 29, 2008)

Its a close one this month by the looks, between Leish and Seph


----------



## Pyan (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, that'll teach me to wait until the last minute - mind you, I didn't expect the voting to start a day early...


----------



## Culhwch (Nov 29, 2008)

Actually, Py, it was two days late! Voting, as stated in the firt post each month, generally begins on the 27th...

EDIT: Oops, except for this month, now I check... Your confusion is understandable, then!


----------



## Pyan (Nov 30, 2008)

Never mind; it was my fault for procrastinating, anyway...


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll leave this stuck until the winner's announced, then it'll get unstuck so the new one can go up.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 1, 2008)

So far we've only had 12 people vote, that's the lowest turn out so far. The poll is open for another 14 hours or so, so get voting! 

It was between Leish and Seph for me this month. I really liked Seph's black and white photo, and Leish's first tunnel pic with the man walking into the light. It was a tough choice, but in the end I went with Seph.

Looks like its going to be close between those two!


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll admit to voting for Foxbat**. (A small Scottish town about to be screwed by some giant steampunk machine running amok: what more could you want?)




** - This was earlier (I'm one of the twelve).


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> I'll admit to voting for Foxbat**. (A small Scottish town about to be screwed by some giant steampunk machine running amok: what more could you want?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If we ever bump into each other I'm definitely going to buy you a drink for giving me my first ever vote in this competition


----------



## Tillane (Dec 1, 2008)

Ooh, thought I'd missed the chance to vote this month!  Tough choice, but I eventually went for Slow's skyline (the sunflash on the Gherkin won it for me).


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2008)

I voted for Leish, I loved the tunnel shots.  That puts her into an unassailable position, I'd say.  

I also liked Tansy's skyline, Sloweye's London pic and Foxbat's propeller, though!


Thanks to everyone who voted for me!  And thanks to Hoopy for a great theme, it's a shame that more of the usual suspects weren't able to compete this month.  

^_^


----------



## Wybren (Dec 1, 2008)

I would say your right Seph, she is well in the lead now 7 to 4 

And yes Hoopy it was a great theme, I just wish we hadn't had so much rotten weather here..


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 1, 2008)

I've had this theme in mind for a while and had photos all planned, but unfortunately it fell in a month where I just couldn't get to take them...


----------



## Wybren (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah that'd have to suck, to not be able to take photos for your own challenge. But don't worry Hoopy, I'm sure you'll get another chance


----------



## Precision Grace (Dec 1, 2008)

Sadly, I wasn't able to take part this month, partly because where I am is lacking in urban quality, but mostly because I have been overcome by problems of cat nature.

Great entries everyone, I enjoyed seeing them. Is Leish a winner then? Very pretty tunnels, how do they keep them so neat and lovely!?

I voted for the AE's tunnel - for me it totally summed up the essence of "urban". Loved Sloweye's London skyline as well, but it was just too pretty in the end.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 1, 2008)

Why thank you PG!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 2, 2008)

_And the winner is....._​ 


*Leisha!!!*​ 

Congratulations to Leisha for winning the Urban Photo Challenge!!  ​ 
And thanks to everyone who participated!! There were some really great shots, as always. And now its on to December!!​ 
Here are the results:​ 
*Leisha **7*
Sephiroth 4
AE35Unit 1
Foxbat 1
sloweye 1
Bookstop 1
Rosemary 0
Steffi 0
Tansy0
Barbarella 0
HoopyFrood0​


----------



## sloweye (Dec 2, 2008)

Well done loopy 

(thanks for the vote til, wasn't expecting any this time round)


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 2, 2008)

Yea well done Leisha!
Now whats the next challenge-its 2nd December now. Good grief nearly time to say I've been a year! Time flies!


----------



## Erin99 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow! Thanks to everyone who voted for me, even if I think Seph should have won this time. 

And it's doubly great to win, because I was ill on the day I took the tunnel shots, so I had to rush out in between being ill with a tummy bug. 

I will set up next month's challenge ASAP.

Thanks again, everyone. And congrats to all who took part. It was a great theme and it made me shoot scenes I normally wouldn't. Thanks Hoopy!


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work Leish. 

I remember voting, I just don't remember who I voted for. I did it when it was first put up and just never said.


----------



## BookStop (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats leisha!


----------



## Wybren (Dec 3, 2008)

Congratulations ms Loopy Kit Extraordinaire


----------

